# Router Jig Plans sought



## lbhanks (Jun 2, 2011)

Greetings!
I'm looking for a plan for a jig (I'm sure it exists?) that allows my little Bosch Colt router to make repetitive and consistent 'scoop' cuts on a flat surface. It would require a pivot point and some type of modified housing for the motor. Can any of you direct my search?
Thanks so much.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Bosch PR005 Tilt Base for Bosch Colt Palm Routers: Home Improvement

=======



Little Wolf said:


> Greetings!
> I'm looking for a plan for a jig (I'm sure it exists?) that allows my little Bosch Colt router to make repetitive and consistent 'scoop' cuts on a flat surface. It would require a pivot point and some type of modified housing for the motor. Can any of you direct my search?
> Thanks so much.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Lowell

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Lowell and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------

